# beautiful picture of Rostov on Don. Russia.



## xfury (Jun 16, 2008)

Nachichevan'

Armenian district of Rostov


----------



## ruslan33 (Oct 24, 2007)

xfury, are there a lot of armenians in Rostov and how are rostov armenians ?


----------



## xfury (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## xfury (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Very charming looking city....it would be an interesting place to visit no doubt.


----------



## xfury (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Assurbanipal (Oct 30, 2005)

Great pics. THX.


----------



## xfury (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## xfury (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## xfury (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## xfury (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## xfury (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

What a wonderful city filled with beautiful architecture! I hope all of it will be preserved as Rostov grows and prospers!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed, for once again very nice photos from Rostov city


----------



## xfury (Jun 16, 2008)

Autor: *Sergey Dolya*

*Fish market*































































































































*Tachanka*


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice photos!


----------



## xfury (Jun 16, 2008)

Central Park


----------



## xfury (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## xfury (Jun 16, 2008)

Winter in city


----------



## rajesh jagetia (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice city.


----------



## Mr.Johnson (Mar 2, 2008)

>


Very amazing & modern church)


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

What an unusual looking church. Looks tiny. I love that small golden dome though. :cheers:


----------



## xfury (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## xfury (Jun 16, 2008)

Autor: Denis Demkov


----------



## xfury (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## henry hill (Feb 12, 2008)

del


----------



## xfury (Jun 16, 2008)

henry hill said:


> What is this place? Is this an old / former radio station?


This is building of North Caucasus Railways.


----------



## xfury (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## xfury (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

Very nice photos XFury :cheers:


----------



## xfury (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## xfury (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Excellent photos! But where are their source and credit? Please send me a PM when you are ready to add credit. Thanks!


----------



## xfury (Jun 16, 2008)

Photo by me


----------



## xfury (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## xfury (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## xfury (Jun 16, 2008)

Full sie by click


----------



## groentje (Apr 15, 2006)

Looks cold!


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://cs416327.vk.me/v416327052/6470/2O6Pmu7oHgE.jpg










http://cs416327.vk.me/v416327052/641f/AtyI4EZFP_k.jpg










http://cs416327.vk.me/v416327052/6428/e627JhhK9EY.jpg










http://cs416327.vk.me/v416327052/6416/yZvkkuQZ0Q4.jpg










http://cs416327.vk.me/v416327052/6443/Qqpjd-kj6Ww.jpg










http://cs416327.vk.me/v416327052/6431/jNlp2lQztTM.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://i024.radikal.ru/1311/90/de6898af2698.jpg










http://i069.radikal.ru/1311/3a/d893d6069e97.jpg










http://s006.radikal.ru/i214/1311/7e/946885d65b44.jpg










http://s58.radikal.ru/i160/1311/f5/ef1ce3a51c20.jpg










http://s019.radikal.ru/i638/1311/94/085b01f89c0a.jpg










http://i023.radikal.ru/1311/ea/926f7e6a33c6.jpg


----------

